# qt is so grottenhäßlich...

## Brain Fury

Gibt es irgendeine möglichkeit qt themes zu benutzen ohne das halbe KDE installieren zu müssen?

----------

## nikaya

Warum willst Du Qt Themes nutzen wenn sie Deiner Meinung nach so häßlich sind?  :Wink: 

Uns wie meinst Du das genau?Unter Gnome,Xfce,bestimmte Programme?

----------

## Brain Fury

qt is häßlich, so oder so, aber mit themers isses nicht ganz so häßlich  :Wink: 

Ich benutz hier fvwm, aber kann leider nicht auf n paar qt Programme verzichten, auch wenn ich sonst versuche nur gtk progs zu benutzen, aber für einige sachen gibts halt leider keine gleichwertigen gtk progs, skype oder virtualbox z.b.

----------

## Lenz

```
qtconfig
```

----------

## smg

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> qtconfig
> ```
> ...

 

Dito.

P.S.: Dass Qt "häßlich" ist finde ich hässlich.  :Smile: 

----------

## franzf

Da Qt per default in v3.x kein Plastik mitbringt, sondern nur win9x und weitere in der Art, kann ich die Aussage schon verstehen. Da bringt leider auch qtconfig nicht viel.

Einziger Ausweg: Installier dir zu Mindest die kdelibs, die sind Basis für die Styles. Block alle Updates, dann hast du wirklich nur einmal kompiliert, und dein Qt3 schaut für immer besser aus (mit jedem neuen Style ein kleines bisschen  :Wink: ).

Da manche Styles auch eine Decoration mitbringen, wird in diesen Fällen noch kwin + dependencies fällig, sollte aber auch nicht so arg sein.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Brain Fury

doch das is arg... ich will keine kde und gnome libs auf meinem system haben, ich brauch die einfach nicht, das is datenmüll und so weiter..

Da leb ich lieber mit dem Platinum theme und ner angepassten schriftart, das is noch zu ertragen

----------

## Ampheus

Ich für meinen Fall mag GTK auch nicht, da ich es hässlich finde, habe es aber trotzdem als Abhängigkeit notgedrungen installiert. Wenn du QT garnicht willst, musst du halt auf einige Programme verzichten.

----------

## Carlo

evtl. x11-themes/polymer

----------

## Brain Fury

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> Ich für meinen Fall mag GTK auch nicht, da ich es hässlich finde, habe es aber trotzdem als Abhängigkeit notgedrungen installiert. Wenn du QT garnicht willst, musst du halt auf einige Programme verzichten.

 

Ich will qt nicht garnicht, aber ich will nicht für ein programm was ich einmal in der woche brauche tausend kde abhängigkeiten installieren damit das programm weniger hässlich ist als sonst. Es gibt doch so nette Engines, damit gtk programme qt themes benutzen können... warum gibts sowas nciht auch umgekehrt?

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *Brain Fury wrote:*   

> Ich will qt nicht garnicht, aber ich will nicht für ein programm was ich einmal in der woche brauche tausend kde abhängigkeiten installieren damit das programm weniger hässlich ist als sonst. Es gibt doch so nette Engines, damit gtk programme qt themes benutzen können... warum gibts sowas nciht auch umgekehrt?

 

Ich verstehe deine ganze Frage nicht. Wenn du QT installierst, gibt es keinerlei Abhängigkeiten, in denen irgendwo KDE auftaucht. Andererseits kannst du KDE nicht einrichten, ohne QT mitzunehmen - KDE ist von QT abhängig, aber nicht andersherum.

Ich verstehe auch deine Frage nach den "Themes" nicht - wenn du so eine minimalistische Oberfläche wie FVWM für ausreichend hältst, sind die eigentlich auch überflüssig. Aber wenn es denn unbedingt sein muß: nimm QT 4. Da kriegst du deine "Themes" auch zum Laufen, aber kein KDE wird dir dazwischenfunken, weil auch die jüngste Version 3.5.6 immer noch gegen QT 3.x gelinkt ist.

----------

## misterjack

 *Quote:*   

> qt is so grottenhäßlich...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Ich für meinen Fall mag GTK auch nicht, da ich es hässlich finde

 

Heult doch  :Wink: 

----------

## Earthwings

Moved from Deutsches Forum (German) to Heulforum.

----------

## sirro

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Heulforum

 

Wo finde ich das? Das verspricht lustig zu werden.  :Wink: 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *sirro wrote:*   

>  *Earthwings wrote:*   Heulforum 
> 
> Wo finde ich das? Das verspricht lustig zu werden. 

 

*wääähhh* Ich finde es auch nicht.

Zum Thema:

Zeig uns doch mal, warum du denkst, dass das halbe KDE mitinstalliert werden soll.

Am Besten emerge -pv --tree $Pakete , dann sieht man es am Leichtesten.

Tobi

----------

